# Just got FIOS Cable card but no channels?



## danpedraza (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got FIOS installed on 2 Tivo HD boxes. One of the tivos has all the channels in the wrong place. found out FIOS is new in my area so they have me use a Guide from another nearby area. Tha tivo problem is resolved. Other tivo only has channels 2-49. No movie channels or HD. I call Fios tech support and they claim they re-binded the card. I restart the tivo but still no fix. They tell me to give it 4 hours until i check the guide again. I will check the next day. Whats going on here?? Any solutions...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Repeat guided seup and choose diigtal cable with cablecard.


----------

